# Daccapo/da capo



## irene.acler

Ciao a tutti!
Una semplice curiosità: voi come scrivete, *da capo* o* daccapo*? 
(Il DeMauro attesta entrambe le forme)


----------



## femmejolie

Io credo che da sole siano valide entrambe, ma se in seguito c'è qualche parolina attaccata accanto si usa da capo (a.e., da capo a piedi, da capo a fondo)
Aspetta nativi


----------



## vikgigio

Come avviene per molte locuzioni (dapprima, soprattutto, oltremodo, tra le tante), le parole che le formano tendono col tempo a fondersi in un'unità. Quindi entrambe le forme sono corrette, anche se generalmente la versione "separata" è quella più antica.


----------



## irene.acler

Ok, ho capito..in effetti io uso entrambe le forme.
Grazie ad entrambi!


----------



## sabrinita85

Io prediligo la forma staccata. Ma anche qui è una semplice questione di gusti.


----------



## Necsus

In teoria dovrebbe essere 'daccapo'. Infatti la preposizione _'da'_ seguita da parola che inizia con una consonante semplice (o scempia) ne produce il rafforzamento, che viene espresso graficamente nelle parole composte, o meglio 'univerbate' (_da+vero _= _davvero_), e sottinteso nelle altre (_da tutti -> da ttutti_). Rimando al thread sul raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


----------



## Verboso

Se ha valore avverbiale, se significa "dall'inizio", meglio scriverlo univerbato, a meno che non si abbia gusto per l'antiquato.
Negli altri casi direi rigorosamente distinto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> In teoria dovrebbe essere 'daccapo'. Infatti la preposizione _'da'_ seguita da parola che inizia con una consonante semplice (o scempia) ne produce il rafforzamento, che viene espresso graficamente nelle parole composte, o meglio 'univerbate' (_da+vero _= _davvero_), e sottinteso nelle altre (_da tutti -> da ttutti_). Rimando al thread sul raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


Sì, ma io, ad esempio, non pronuncio "daccapo" (non raddoppio l'occlusiva velare), ma dico "da capo".


----------



## Verboso

> non pronuncio "daccapo" (non raddoppio l'occlusiva palatale)


 sarebbe la velare


----------



## sabrinita85

Verboso said:


> sarebbe la velare


Sì, hai ragione!
Correggo.


----------



## arirossa

Anch'io dico rigorosamente "da capo".


----------



## valy822

Io seguo la teoria Ho sempre scritto _daccapo_ e credo anche di pronunciare raddoppiando la _c_...forse sbaglio?


----------



## vikgigio

Necsus said:


> In teoria dovrebbe essere 'daccapo'. Infatti la preposizione _'da'_ seguita da parola che inizia con una consonante semplice (o scempia) ne produce il rafforzamento, che viene espresso graficamente nelle parole composte, o meglio 'univerbate' (_da+vero _= _davvero_), e sottinteso nelle altre (_da tutti -> da ttutti_). Rimando al thread sul raddoppiamento fonosintattico.



Su _daccapo _e_ davvero _concordo, ma io non ho mai sentito dire _da ttutti_. Voi la seguente frase (Fu applaudito da tutti) la leggereste raddoppiando la T iniziale?


----------



## arirossa

vikgigio said:


> Su _daccapo _e_ davvero _concordo, ma io non ho mai sentito dire _da ttutti_. Voi la seguente frase (Fu applaudito da tutti) la leggereste raddoppiando la T iniziale?



Ovviamente no, non raddoppio neppure in "da capo".


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> Su _daccapo _e_ davvero _concordo, ma io non ho mai sentito dire _da ttutti_. Voi la seguente frase (Fu applaudito da tutti) la leggereste raddoppiando la T iniziale?


Mi sono sorpresa anch'io quando ho visto da *tt*uti.


----------



## Necsus

vikgigio said:
			
		

> Su _daccapo _e_ davvero _concordo, ma io non ho mai sentito dire _da ttutti_. Voi la seguente frase (Fu applaudito da tutti) la leggereste raddoppiando la T iniziale?


Ciao, vikgigio. La regola del raddoppiamento fonosintattico, come già detto, viene diversamente rispettata nelle varie zone d'Italia: in linea di massima è quasi ignorata al nord e per lo più applicata (consciamente o meno) al centro-sud. Nel caso di 'da' direi che gli unici che effettivamente la applicano come andrebbe fatto sono i toscani (da mme, da ffare, da lletto, etc), infatti anche qui a Roma non si raddoppia la consonante iniziale della parola che segue 'da'.


----------



## valy822

vikgigio said:


> Su _daccapo _e_ davvero _concordo, ma io non ho mai sentito dire _da ttutti_. Voi la seguente frase (Fu applaudito da tutti) la leggereste raddoppiando la T iniziale?


 
No, questo non lo raddoppio! Forse _daccapo_ inconsciamente lo raddoppio perchè lo scrivo e l'ho sempre scritto come un'unica parola.


----------



## claudine2006

valy822 said:


> No, questo non lo raddoppio! Forse _daccapo_ inconsciamente lo raddoppio perchè lo scrivo e l'ho sempre scritto come un'unica parola.


Anch'io uso la forma "daccapo", mentre mi giunge nuova la versione "da ttutti"!


----------



## infinite sadness

vikgigio said:


> Su _daccapo _e_ davvero _concordo, ma io non ho mai sentito dire _da ttutti_. Voi la seguente frase (Fu applaudito da tutti) la leggereste raddoppiando la T iniziale?


Forse lo fanno i toscani.


----------



## irene.acler

Anche a me giunge nuova l'espressione "da ttutti".


----------



## arirossa

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Anch'io uso la forma "daccapo", mentre mi giunge nuova la versione "da ttutti"!


Be', non è che sia una versione  Vikgigio si chiedeva se pronunciando il canonico "da tutti" qualcuno di noi raddoppiasse la t iniziale...

A me è venuto in mente che al liceo sentivo spesso dire dai miei compagni "la cchiesa" e mi dava un fastidio tremendo...


----------



## vikgigio

Mi sono un po' documentato sul raddoppiamento fonosintattico e pare che sia la conseguenza della caduta di consonanti finali in alcune preposizioni (e non solo) monosillabiche, e che il fenomeno poi si sia esteso per analogia anche dopo monosillabi che non hanno subito elisione alcuna. La cosa è molto interessante, e ciò spiegherebbe perché raddoppiamo spesso le consonanti iniziali dopo monosillabi che finiscono per vocale (l'ultimo esempio: *la cchiesa, tra i tanti). Il fenomeno si applica a tantissimi monosillabi, tra cui anche _da_ quindi in teoria pronunciare [da ttutti] e [da mme] sarebbe perfettamente naturale. Qui a Caserta non lo facciamo (raddoppiamo l'impossibile, ma questa ci manca), forse resta solo nel toscano. Ho un elenco infinito di monosillabi, ma non credo che vorrete essere tediati da un'ulteriore lista. Diciamo che così può bastare, che ne dite? 
Ciao!!


----------



## Necsus

vikgigio said:
			
		

> Mi sono un po' documentato sul raddoppiamento fonosintattico [...] Ho un elenco infinito di monosillabi, ma non credo che vorrete essere tediati da un'ulteriore lista. Diciamo che così può bastare, che ne dite?
> Ciao!!


In realtà all'origine non c'è la caduta di consonanti ma per l'esattezza la loro assimilazione, e non riguarda solo monosillabi (preposizioni o meno che siano). Comunque l'elenco (non infinito e non di soli monosillabi), per quanto tedioso possa risultare, è già nel thread che parla specificamente del raddoppiamento fonosintattico, come già ricordato, insieme al tentativo (riuscito o meno non lo so, ma sicuramente ha richiesto tempo) di sviluppare un approfondimento del tema. Chi ha piacere è ancora autorizzato a leggerlo, se vuole _documentarsi un po'_.


----------

